# Molly is getting a haircut tomorrow!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is going to Salon Pucci tomorrow so I am hopeing they will be able to cut her body. Last time they managed to do her face and brazillian but body hair was still long. We picked a new groomer so I am hopeing she will come out with a short coat! 

I love the shaggy look but it's getting to be out of control and brushing daily we still have matts especially in her armpits.

Here is the before pic and tomorrow I will post an after I hope it will go ok!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah good luck Molly.... 

Her coats so beautiful but i'm sure it is hard work. 

She'll feel a lot cooler for your summer I'm sure 

Look forward to the 'after' shots 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly was the the spa for 5 hours and came out with a full haircut this time. I find her to look a bit too poodle like but at least this spa managed to do her whole body.

She smells really pretty and is exhausted The girls said she did a really good job. She seems so tiny now it's so weird to get used to. I love that you can see her chocolate markings better now! Here are her after pics!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely beautiful velour baby and what fabulous ticking, she looks gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Molly looks stunning .. oh I want her .. look at those pretty makings


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Molly looks beautiful, it makes her look like a little pup again


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the Molly compliments! I read them to her She seems to be lost without her shaggy look but I think she is getting used to it. I can't get over how tiny she looks. The spa was great usually she is very hyper but this place has this mellow kind of opera music playing and they do aromatherapy so that the dog is relaxed. They also have sound proof rooms so that the dogs don't hear others barking. The girl picked her up and she was so mellow she put her on the table on she just stood there. I was amazed cause I have never seen her like this. I will definetly take her there again. They even had a mini doggie treadmill so if the dog is too hyped up they can go for a walk. How cool is that


----------

